# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Physical Scars From Dreams

## MarioWarrior

I hate sleeping because 90% of the time I will have a nightmare. 

Nightmares I can handle.

But every one in a while when I get stabbed or shot or cut, I will feel intense physical pain and even after I wake up I will feel pain for many hours. The weird part is that I will sometimes have a real scar when I wake up from where I was shot, stabbed, etc in my dream. This happens about 2 times a month. 

Is my skin bad or is there something really wrong with me? How can I solve this?

----------


## apachama

Maybe you are scratching yourself while you sleep? You could cut your nails down a bit if this is the case.

----------


## uTklw

You must exorcise the evil demons within your house. Make a pentagram out of burning candles on your bed and recite Revelation from the Bible backwards every night before you go to sleep.

----------


## DreamingFox

MarioWarrior,

Although most people in Western society believe they are entirely safe in their dreamspace, there are those of us who follow older, traditional ways and understand that all sorts of interactions occur in the Dreamtime - some are safe. Some are not. From the symptoms you describe, especially the sensations AFTER waking, I feel that there is a good chance that you may be suffering from some type of spiritual attacks while you are asleep. 

Without further info to verify this, it is hard to say whether it is coming from something in your home, someone may be invading your dreamspace, or you may be traveling in your sleep to a place where these attacks take place. 

I would recommend that you provide yourself with some protection in your sleeping area (although protection from established connections is difficult at best). You can hang a dreamcatcher (traditional, flat-hanging from the ceiling - not the decorative mass-made products you find in gift shops), and you can put a variety to any of these rough stones around your bed (no need for gem-grade stones - just get cheap chunks from a rock shop): amethyst, angelite, clear quartz, hematite, holey stones, jade, labradorite, lapis, red jasper, ruby. Top choices from that list are amethyst, ruby, black tourmaline in quartz (also known as tourmalinated quartz), and red or yellow jasper.  

Hope this helps.





> You must exorcise the evil demons within your house. Make a pentagram out of burning candles on your bed and recite Revelation from the Bible backwards every night before you go to sleep.



Not sure if this is meant as a joke, or is serious, but it sounds dangerous. Any time you recite something backwards, you are putting out energy that creates a reverse effect of the intent of the prayer or invocation.

----------


## uTklw

> Not sure if this is meant as a joke, or is serious, but it sounds dangerous. Any time you recite something backwards, you are putting out energy that creates a reverse effect of the intent of the prayer or invocation.



Invocation or prayer the of intent the of effect reverse a creates that energy out putting are you, backwards something recite you time any. Dangerous sounds it but, serious is or, joke a as meant is this if sure not.

I believe in a deterministic universe. Yes, it was a joke. It would be a fire hazard.

----------


## DreamingFox

> Yes, it was a joke.



I'm glad to hear that, as I've heard stranger advice than that in my time. For me personally, it would be disrespectful to respond in jest when someone has asked for help.

----------


## uTklw

> I'm glad to hear that, as I've heard stranger advice than that in my time. For me personally, it would be disrespectful to respond in jest when someone has asked for help.



I assumed the original post was a joke since it didn't make any sense. I apologize if it was serious.

----------


## ♥Mark

> Not sure if this is meant as a joke, or is serious, but it sounds dangerous. Any time you recite something backwards, you are putting out energy that creates a reverse effect of the intent of the prayer or invocation.



Not sure if this is meant as a joke, or is serious, but lol.

----------

